# How I think this is all going to play out



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Whenever autonomous cars actually come out - perhaps for use limited to good weather, etc. - Uber/Lyft will get in big with them, and then will price the rides at whatever the financing/maintenance/cleaning-up-after-the-pax-pukes costs are. Ants will be tolerated but will only be offered the rate than the autonomous car is - or at least be at some difference that the market says is worth having a human around (e.g., a little old lady needing help getting to her door, etc.). Thus, the ant will only be able to make this rate, and will have to squeeze out a decent profit off of having a low-cost car (i.e., the difference between O/O his own car and what it costs U/L) and/or be super suckup nice to get pax to tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I dont see it working.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I can just think of the hood I grew up in.
The hell that those cars will go thru ... I hope they aren't equipped with AI, it will hasten the Skynet robot rebellion.


----------

